# Audi S5 19" wheels on Audi TT Mk2



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone ever mounted S5 19" wheels on a TT Mk2?

I mean, I've got this other car which I'm considering buying 20" wheels for. In that case I could use the 19" on the TT.

This wheels...








Specs: 19x9" et33 5 arm rotor wheels with 255/35/19 tires

...on this car









I'm not sure because of the ET33. Will they stick out to much? Any rubbing issues?

Thanks 

Edit: I'm aware of the different hub size.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Why not take one off and try for size?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Et33 is beyond what I would use, effectively a 19mm spacer.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

missile said:


> Why not take one off and try for size?


Well, I don't really have conditions to do it where I live. Even if I had, where I live theres snow and ice all over the road and right now around -4ºC. To figure out if there's some rubbing would need to go for a ride. Cannot risk an accident.



TTaRSe said:


> Et33 is beyond what I would use, effectively a 19mm spacer.


That's what I'm afraid of. I know 20mm spacers would be ok for the S5 on 19" or even 20", but not so sure about the TT.

That's why I'm trying to figure out if someone has ever tried or even if someone is riding on them right now.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not going to work really..Not unless you do some serious arch mods.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Templar. 
Not going to do any arch mods. Better start thinking about buying some new wheels or just leave it the way it is. I don't hate the wheels. It's just that they don't really match the sportiness of the car.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ForGet who was selling a set of TT 19"rotors in titanium finish. Will have look around to find the post if you're interested ?


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Allow me....

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=915193


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Davio said:


> Allow me....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=915193


Is that a link to the Marketplace? I'm not allowed to read the topic.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea of what size are these wheels? 19" or 20"? I guess they're 20", but not quite sure.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Look like 19s to me.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

suicidalguitar said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what size are these wheels? 19" or 20"? I guess they're 20", but not quite sure.


Good lookin V6. I'm going to say they are 19s. 20s would look just too big on a car that isn't lowered and the stock V6 is not.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

After some research and your opinions, yeah, I believe they're 19s.

California, I agree! Really nice looking car, considering it's standard spec. Mine is the same color and the same specs. Just need to tint the windows and decide about the wheels. Really like the Rotors, but I already have them in my S5. Need to decide if I go that way or if I go for the RS4 style (Gunmetal matt finish)... :?:

This








or









In fact I've been trying some different options on Photoshop...


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Those are definitely 19's - a friend has some 20" RS4 on his and they looked great. Bare in mind his were on stiff air suspension.











suicidalguitar said:


>


I love those new RS4 wheels, I'm trying to get a set myself for the summer


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

adamccc said:


> Those are definitely 19's - a friend has some 20" RS4 on his and they looked great. Bare in mind his were on stiff air suspension.


What a great looking car!! Sepang Blue, right? I wish that color was available outside Audi Exclusive when I ordered my 2012 S5 



adamccc said:


> I love those new RS4 wheels, I'm trying to get a set myself for the summer


Sepang blue and this wheels would make my day in the S5. For my TT I guess they're too big, especially because mine is not lowered. On the other hand, that car on the photo is a little bit to low for my taste.

Need to keep an eye on ebay for some 19s in Rotor or RS4 design. But not before selling mine first - Turbine design.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep, Seprang Blue - lovely car. Ha, if you think that's low you should of seen his on air!










I'm on the search for those wheels too, I found these: http://www.gumtree.com/p/wheel-rims-tyr ... 1099514891

But can't risk putting replica's on the RS really, would hate for them to buckle at high speeds


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I'd break every bone in my spine...

Don't like to see a big gap, but don't like to see the wheel being covered by the wheel arch as well.

For replica's try WSP Italy. Only read good things about them.

http://www.wspitaly.com/en/catalogo-prodotti/Audi/W569-Aiace-Anthracite-Polished.html

They're not as cheap as those at gumtree, but a lot less expensive than OEM ones.
You can find them at "PerformanceAlloys", for example.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Shame they only do 20" or I'd definitely be ordering some.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

adamccc said:


> Shame they only do 20" or I'd definitely be ordering some.


Hartmann does 19s, gloss like mine, or matt anthracite. But I'm not sure about UK availability. I'm in the U.S. and went with Hartmanns. Love the quality.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

California3.2Quattro said:


> adamccc said:
> 
> 
> > Shame they only do 20" or I'd definitely be ordering some.
> ...


I think he's talking about the RS4/RS5 design. WSP Italy only do them in 20", unfortunately.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Forgot about the idea of using the S5 wheels on the TT.

Just bought this original audi TT wheels without bolts. They're 9Jx19H2 ET52.










I'm wondering if I can use the bolts from the original Turbine wheels that came with the car...!?
Turbine wheels like this:









Thanks


----------



## savz1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, I currently have standard 19inch S5 wheels on my TTS and with a 255/35 tyre I had bad rubbing on the rear so swapped for 235/35 tyres and only slight touching at the rear under heavy acceleration and speed bumps so removed the rear clips and now no rubbing!


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply savz1.

However I'm using the old topic to say that I gave up the idea of the S5 wheels and bought some TT originals. The questions is different now.

Good to know that the S5 wheels can be used though. Even if it needs some changes...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, it's the same bolts for both.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

savz1 said:


> Hi, I currently have standard 19inch S5 wheels on my TTS and with a 255/35 tyre I had bad rubbing on the rear so swapped for 235/35 tyres and only slight touching at the rear under heavy acceleration and speed bumps so removed the rear clips and now no rubbing!


The S5 being a 9j and et33 offset would deffo make it rub 
Does the 235 tyre on a 9j wheel look really stretched ?

I went for a et35 but only a 8.5j wheel with 245 tyres and is spot on, wheels sit almost flush with the arches























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

wja96 said:


> Yes, it's the same bolts for both.


Thanks wja96


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

1wheelonly - do you find any rubbing on your 245/35/19 albeit with s-line suspension?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I believe the s-line is 10mm lower over stock and because I went out as far as poss with a ET35 I did get the odd little rub on the rear over speed humps etc 
It was the bumper lugs I believe so I just ground a few mm off them and it's been perfect since

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

suicidalguitar said:


> Forgot about the idea of using the S5 wheels on the TT.
> 
> Just bought this original audi TT wheels without bolts. They're 9Jx19H2 ET52.
> 
> ...


There's only two types of bolts, tapered and radius seats. Most OEM wheels are radius, whereas most Aftermarket wheels are tapered.

So an OEM to OEM swap should be the same bolts I would hope...


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks temporarychicken.

I'm going to mount the wheels tomorrow. I'll leave a picture after the job is done


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

Job done...




























A little bit on the high side, but I was never a fan of extreme lowered cars anyway. A S-Line would be 10mm lower right? Would be perfect.

Does anyone know if the only difference for a S-Line (also with Magnetic Ride) is only the shorter springs? Any idea of the price?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Surprised how well the titanium effect wheels go with your paint colour. Very nice indeed.

The S Line suspension is indeed 10mm lower it is also firmer. Not so much of an issue with mag ride on normal setting but in sports mode you will definitely feel it. If you run a soft tyre like Pirelli Rosso or a non XL (extra load) tyre then it will be a little more compliance.


----------



## suicidalguitar (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm as surprised as you. 
At first I was only looking for the same wheels but the silver ones. Although I like the titanium look, I though that the car would look way to grey...to dark. In need of some "light". But after I saw some pictures of another Condor Grey with the Titanium wheels I and decided to go for it. And a nice deal on this ones also helped deciding... I'm very pleased with the end result. This way I wont be looking so much at TTS polished silver mirrors to complete the silver the look 

Regarding the S Line springs, would you say that they're straight fit without changing anything else? Anyone ever done it?


----------



## savz1 (Oct 20, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> savz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I currently have standard 19inch S5 wheels on my TTS and with a 255/35 tyre I had bad rubbing on the rear so swapped for 235/35 tyres and only slight touching at the rear under heavy acceleration and speed bumps so removed the rear clips and now no rubbing!
> ...


My S5 wheels are the 19s from a 2008 V8 coupe and are ET28 and 8.5J.. They don't look too stretched but you can tell they are.. 



I'm planning to lower it on H&R springs but fear it might rub again, I want the same wheels you have.. are they reps and how much did they cost?


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

ET28 with H&R will never work.

Lowest offset you can really go for with those springs is 45 or the OEM of 52. My OEM 19" black edition RS4 alloys, as seen above are likely to be for sale soon.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

savz1 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > savz1 said:
> ...


It's funny but yours are ET28 but don't look any further out than mine















You should be 7mm further out than mine

There's no way your lowering it without it rubbing, mines S-line so I'm 10mm lower than you but I couldn't go any lower

Yes my wheels are reps mate and they were £550 plus vat
I've seen them cheaper but my guy has a good history of good quality reps so didn't mind paying more

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## OliverTT (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,

I managed to buy a set of nice Genuine S5 wheels for my MK2 TT. Rim size is 8.5j ET32 and it sticks too much out in my opinion with 255/35 R19 tyres. 
I saw a few nice pictures on the forum (The White TT with S5 wheels and the Red one with RS6 ET35 wheels)

Would you think that 235/35 tyres would solve this problem?
I am trying to achieve similar results as the white TT in the forum.

Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

OliverTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to buy a set of nice Genuine S5 wheels for my MK2 TT. Rim size is 8.5j ET32 and it sticks too much out in my opinion with 255/35 R19 tyres.
> I saw a few nice pictures on the forum (The White TT with S5 wheels and the Red one with RS6 ET35 wheels)
> ...


Yes a narrower tyre will sort it out 
255 is to big for a 8.5 j anyway 
I run 245/35/19 on my 8.5j et35









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

